# LOST FULL FACE @BAILEY TO



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Bump. 
I know the flows have been low, but was hoping someone might have been there. Pine Valley Ranch open space has been extremely nice to look for it, but to no avail. Clearly, there is a beer reward or Mt Dew, or Mike's hard lemonade...whatever. I just really want my full face back!!!!
Thanks.


----------



## cheim (Jan 2, 2012)

Trying to meet some more CDOT sign flippers eh?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, it's not working because no one has gotten in touch about my helmet! Thought I would bump this again and give it another shot.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Good luck. I left mine next to my car at Bailey Fest last year and it disappeared never to been seen again. Nothin but a bunch of full face savage thieves at Bailey.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh right, I remember that... Weird. Much more weird to have it taken from bailey fest that the take out but regardless... There seems to be a band of full face robbers out there. Grrrr. I still think mine will turn up...


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I bet some local kids are riding their dirt bikes wearing white water helmets now  JK, hope it turns up!


----------

